# Help for possibly pregnany stray!?!?



## xxIzMexx (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all,

New to the forum and in need of advice for a few things really, not sure where to start thread so picked breeding as seems like breeders may have most of the answers 

I think it may be best if I explain this in a timeline format as it could easily get confusing....
March 2010 - 
My 18 yr old cat, Vikki, passed away. 
April 2010–
Decided to hunt for a kitty as my 3 year old Rottweiler x GSD, Blitz, bless was missing feline company and was continually trying make friends with Tigger, 9 year old male I took in august 2009, but Tigger wanted nothing to do with him. 
June 2010– 
Finaly found a kitty... Drove to Dursley and picked up a 6 week old kitten, who I named Vikii in remembrance (ending ii as in roman numerals). 
July 2010 – 
A friend of mine, Kim, text me saying her cat Buster had brought home this 'small, slightly skinny Tortoiseshell cat'. I advised Kim to stop the cat from coming into the house because it could already have a home and if she continued to feed it, it would choose to stay. 
August 2010– 
Tigger got VERY ill and after trying their best to save him, the vet said it was time to put him down. It was the hardest decision of my life! But it was comforting to know that I had helped make the last year of his life, a happy one. 
I decided that as soon as I had paid off what I owed the vets for Tiggers treatments, I would like to start fostering cats. 
October – 
Kim asked me to take in the stray she text me about in July as she could no longer afford to have this cat stealing all her cats food and the Cats Protection League couldn’t take her at the moment.
After calling round vets and looking for any reports of missing cats in the area and beyond, I called the CPL myself. The response I received has made me extremely concerned and angry!
The CPL told me there was ‘no room at the inn’ and the ONLY thing they will do is spay her, which is the last thing I want to do considering I fear she is in fact pregnant...... 
So I told them that I was going to be contacting them regarding becoming a fosterer anyway so maybe I could set this up now and foster this cat? 
There responce was ‘we cant afford any more fosterers. The only thing we can afford to help with is spaying!!’ 
And even if she wasn’t pregnant, what good would spaying her do anyway, ok it is something that does need doing but I think the more pressing issues would be things like....um basic health check/injections... seen as I have other animals in my home which I can’t introduce to this cat for fear of them catching something? 
I only started my new job on the 24th of September and I don’t get paid till the end of this month, when I plan on paying off the last off what I owe the vets anyway... I will do my best to pay for anything she needs then but what I need to know is 
1. Is there someone somewhere I can turn to for financial aid? 
2. If not, and I can’t afford to take her to the vet, how do I tell if she is pregnant?
3. Can a pregnant cat even have injections/inoculations?
4. Is it safe to worm her? (She hasn’t got any flees as far as I can tell but she does eat and drink like a horse!!)
I think the situation I am in could be very easily remedied by organisations like the CPL and am appalled at the treatment I have received from them so far. I just cannot believe that just because I have taken the time to look for this cat’s owner, she is now my responsibility, although I will step up to the plate as it were....what if I couldn't? How many other cats get chucked back out of the household they are taken in because people have no resource to keep them??
I would be gratefull of any ideas or help from you all, 
Thank you muchly JJ
Sonia


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not surprised you aren't able to find help. I have had 5 kittens for 7 weeks that were abandoned that no rescue or shelter would help with beyond euthunasia. Not sure here in US there is Care credit but it just makes payments for vet care.

As for whether she is pregnant time will tell.

She cannot have vaccinations while pregnant and I don't believe she can be wormed.

There is too much overpopulation there just isn't enough funds to support strays. And yes, it is left to us who want to rescue to spend the money. I have spent $200 on the kittens I took in because somebody didn't spay her mother.

My advice-take her to be spayed and if she is pregnant they will abort the litter. Then proceed with shots etc.

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sonia, I can only repeat what I told you on the other thread. Life is precious. Did you check out the links I gave you?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've answered you on your other thread. 
As for determining if your cat is pregnant, around 3 weeks, a pregnant cat's nipples begin to "pink up", otherwise they're white. As pregnancy progresses they become more prominent. Pregnancy lasts between on average 63-67 days. I sincerely hope you don't add to the pet overpopulation and have her spayed. Very few people who allow their cats to have kittens are _responsible enough_ to keep the kittens until they're old enough to be spayed and neutered (@ 2lbs.or 4mos), but that is what a responsible breeder _should do_. Often a kitten that is given away/sold is _never spayed/neutered_ even tho the a new owner says it will be done, and gets pregnant early at 5-6 months. That's why the shelters & rescues are full! I hope you'll give careful consideration to this.

Pregnant cat - pregnancy signs in cats - Article on Pets.ca | Pets.ca


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*1. Is there someone somewhere I can turn to for financial aid? *

Can't help you on that one. However I do know that we have funds for homeless cats here in Sweden. Funds who specifically give money to privat persons who need money to take care of homless cats. I'd be surprised if something similar isn't available in other countries.

*2. If not, and I can’t afford to take her to the vet, how do I tell if she is pregnant?*

Except from weight gain she'll develop pink nipples. They also becoma larger. We call them "raspberries" here in Sweden.:wink

*3. Can a pregnant cat even have injections/inoculations?*

No, but she can have them when the kittens are about 5-6 weeks old.

*4. Is it safe to worm her? (She hasn’t got any flees as far as I can tell but she does eat and drink like a horse!!)*

Yes, you can deworm her. Not all dewormers are suitable but a vet or a pharmaceut should be able to tell you what you can use.

Ideally she's dewormed at least once when she's pregnant and then again when the kittens have been born. Both she and the kittens should be dewormed regulary once they've been born.


----------



## xxIzMexx (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiya,

Thank you Jeanie for the link, I did have a look through and would have called a few from my mum’s next time I was there.


But I since received a letter from the council saying I will still get a small part of my rent paid as on low income, which means pdsa will accept her, booked in for check up etc next week!! wuhooo 


I was advised by them to allow introductions as she has been with Kim and me long enough now to class it as a sort of home quarantine. I’m happy to say I think she is finally starting to adjust to the dog, a lot of warning grows and one or 2 scratches to the nose and they both no where they stand at least. lol. Poor puppy.


Catloverami –

‘I sincerely hope you don't add to the pet overpopulation and have her spayed. Very few people who allow their cats to have kittens are responsible enough to keep the kittens until they're old enough to be spayed and neutered (@ 2lbs.or 4mos), but that is what a responsible breeder should do.’ ‘Often a kitten that is given away/sold is never spayed/neutered even tho the a new owner says it will be done, and gets pregnant early at 5-6 months. That's why the shelters & rescues are full! I hope you'll give careful consideration to this.’


I agree that most people who allow there cats to get pregnant are not responsible enough. Especially if they are allowing there cats to get pregnant but such a young age!!! 


The first person I met about a kitten, was not only drunk when I met her but was almost proud of the fact that she couldn’t be bothered to look for homes and I quote ‘you’re the first person I bothered to answer to’. So I was shocked to hear that the sister of the new mother cat was also pregnant... perfect example of the above I think. When I went back to collect the kitten a few weeks later they had all been sold on some kind of first arrive, first serve basis. My deposit had also disappeared into thin air....
On the other hand I think the family I got Vikii from had handled there unexpected pregnancy extremely well.


I personally cringe at the thought of spaying my little Vikii, purely because I will not deny her from the right to ever bare 1 litter of kittens. When she is old enough, I will contact a local breeder, because of possible infections etc. 

This is not to say I disagree with spaying in general or the tray-spay-release programs. I have decided this purely because I have had Vikii since she left her mother and plan on providing for her and the kittens as needed. This includes microchipping and setting up the future accounts for neutering with local vet before they leave me. I will also be telling the new owners that if at any point in the future they have any problems or need to give up the cat, then please bring them back to me or contact the vet if they can’t contact me.


Anyway thank you everyone, and good luck with little ones Leslie JJ


Sonia (and newly named Malana, or lana for short)


----------

